# C'Mere Deer



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried this supplement out yet..I moved one of my stands last night and put some crab apples out with about 8 oz of C'Mere Deer on top and i went out tonight to check it and they were all over it..Some people told me it was a joke and doesnt work.I've tried a mix of crab apples and some buck grub they were all over that to but now that it gets colder i would think they would start going to they food with alot of protein.WHICH ONE woould be better...BUCK GRUB Or C'Mere Deer ..Also Have a ? Do deer like crab apples during the winter ifu put some out..
Thanks BigHunter


----------



## Minnesota Outdoorsman (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that i might be able to give you a little help with your current situation. I would go with the C' Mere Deer myslef I have found in the past that it will keep them comming back time and time agian. But it depends on what type of the product your using. If you are using the powder or if you are sing the liquid. I find the best way to work the powder is to mix it with some kind of grain, or another combination of mineral mixes. The liquid is also a good thing to use. Make sure that when you are using the liquid that you use non clorinated water the best way to apply is by using a hand sprayer. Spray in the area in which you want the deer to travel. 
Now I will move on to the question about the apples. I atcually tried this out in my hometown of northern minnesota. I can tell you without a doubt they will eat every last bit of those apples during the winter. I used regualr apples and I also used the crab apples and I found no difference in the preference of the apples.
If this information has been helpful please let me know both of the topics i talked about have worked for me in the past let me know how things go for you.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks alot for the info i plan on going out sunday night..Ill give You a report..Appreciate your info.
thanks Again
Bighunter :sniper:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks alot for the info i plan on going out sunday night..Ill give You a report..Appreciate your info.
thanks Again
Bighunter :sniper:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I've heard that that stuff works well (licks and mineral) in the summer and early fall, than they quit using it, but well naturally keep using their travel route they have used all summer, now I've never tried it, but I can't imagine putting stuff out hurts any at all.

I've only tried baiting deer with apples 1 time, and I never even hunted the stand I threw them under after I did it, so maybe deer came to it, maybe they didn't. Just get too busy.

might have to try it again this year, makes sense to keep or find some apples for the late season, they'd be all over em

Tator


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Went out saturday night.The deer were all over my C'mere deer i put it out on crab apples it seemed to work good..Had the first deer come in at 6:30 ended up shooting it to fill one of my rifle doe tags.Right after the shot it ran about 40yrds and fell i waited for 45min and right when i was gettign up to go I seen a really nice tall 4x4 heading right for me about 50yrds .It was about 50rds when it walked off into the flowers.I hope to get out tonight.Good Hunting
Bighunter


----------

